# Was I A Dum Arse?



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Before joining this forum I purchased this vintage O&W Selectron watch at a watch fare in Southampton, at the time I did not know what it was nor I think did the seller , dare I say it I didn't even know who O&W was, It was in a bit of a state but I liked the look of her so cleaned her up ,done a very little bit of research and got a more suitable and authentic looking strap I did find an old advert on the net so I new what she should look like, I listed her on ebay and it sold for just over Â£100, having been on this forum for a little while may have stopped me from parting with a nice old O&W .....well I suppose I cant keep every watch................


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know what it's value is Rod, sorry. But with eBay you win some and lose some that's how it is.







At least you will have described it honestly, unlike some on there.

It's only a loss if you realy liked it, if not it is just another transaction. For better or worse.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

nice of you to say so Stan cheers, it was a nice watch very rare too , cleaned up lovely,

greetings to you and the Excalibur


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

If you put something on ebay worldwide you will get the true value of what you are selling providing the pictures and description are accurate.

Something is only worth what people will pay for it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

rodiow said:


> nice of you to say so Stan cheers, it was a nice watch very rare too , cleaned up lovely,
> 
> greetings to you and the Excalibur


 Thanks Rod,

You were one of my first eBay contacts, I wish the rest had been so honest.









I have you placed in my eBay favorites, I pop in and have a look at your stuff from time to time and I respect the way you describe your products.









The Excalibur and I are fine, thank you.







I hope you will find me another nice Excalibur some day.
















We win some and lose some. I hope you don't lose too many but don't forget.









It may not be just about watches and profit, it could be about the people you meet along the way.









I've met some belter's!









All of this bunch on RLT fit that description.

The bugger's.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> rodiow said:
> 
> 
> > nice of you to say so Stan cheers, it was a nice watch very rare too , cleaned up lovely,
> ...


 Yeah i'm a belter.

I'll belt anyone given the slightest excuse


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Unusual watch. Think I'd have kept that one, but I've sold some myself recently, so cant be critical!


----------

